# Resources > Education Center >  >  a couple of the pharmacys links broken

## Damascus

two of the pharmacys links have the last bit of text seperate to the hyperlink, would somewone edit them? theyre in the first set of links.

----------


## Demerzel

i got the feeling, when i edited it, howetzer had manually entered all the links. so yah.

edit: 

only one work doesn't work. and only cause it links to the wrong post. i'll search it later.

----------

